# Winamp 3



## Kaprolactam (8. August 2002)

... ist fertig und erschienen:

http://download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp3_0-full.exe

/Kapro


----------



## Christoph (9. August 2002)

ich weiß nicht:-( 

Bei mir stürzt der ziemlich oft ab. weiß aber nicht warum. und meinen Skin den ich mal gebastelt gab stellt der ****** auch nicht richtig dar ;(


----------



## freekazoid (9. August 2002)

ich find musicmatch eh besser.
hat die besseren library-funktionen.


----------



## |mo| (9. August 2002)

Also ich nutze (immer noch) Winamp 2.78full und bin damit voll zufrieden!

Greetz |mo|


----------



## Nino (9. August 2002)

Ich hab es eine weile benutzt aber bin dann wieder aufs alte umgestiegen und bin auch voll zufrieden.
Die neue Version braucht mehr Arbeitsspeicher und bringt eigentlich genauso viel wie das alte.
Empfehlen würde ich es jetzt nicht =)


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. August 2002)

Ich nutze es eigentlich nur nicht, weil meine Medientasten alle nicht mehr mit version 3 laufen. ist schon praktisch, wenn man per zusatztasten play, stop, next, etc. schalten kann. Also bleib ich noch bei 2.7x


----------



## braindad (12. August 2002)

wa3 ist schon ganz nett, hat interessante funktionen und eine sehr nette skin funktion. nur:

- die skins der betas sind größtenteils inkompatibel (klar, die neuen kommen bald )
- die plugins funktionieren der v2.x funktionieren dank des neuen script-systems nicht (ich vermisste mein shortcut-plugin)

daher nutze ich die alte version zumindest so lange, bis wenigstens der zweite nachteil ausgeräumt ist


----------



## AvS (13. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Ich nutze es eigentlich nur nicht, weil meine Medientasten alle nicht mehr mit version 3 laufen. ist schon praktisch, wenn man per zusatztasten play, stop, next, etc. schalten kann. Also bleib ich noch bei 2.7x *



ql, sag mal dein tastatur-modell bitte !


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. August 2002)

@AvS:
Microsoft Natural Keyboard Pro

Bei MS Software bin ich meistens skeptisch, aber mit MS Hardware habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## braindad (14. August 2002)

so, gestern oder so wurden einige plugins für wa3 onlinegestellt, nun funktionieren meine shortcuts wieder! jetzt warte ich nur noch auf skins, bei denen wa3 nicht abkackt.


----------

